# Jemand hat unter der Adresse und Namen meiner Mutter einen GMX ProMail-Vertrag abgeschlossen!



## goelfken900 (16 November 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben ein großes Problem, bzw meine Mutter und ich versuche dabei zu helfen: Am 13. September diesen Jahres bekamen sie einen Brief von GMX mit einer letzten außergerichtlichen Mahnung und einer Rechnung über 22,94 €. Wir konnten uns das nicht erklären, da meine Geschwister und ich meiner Mutter einen FreeMail-Account eingerichtet haben und vorher keine einzige Mahnung erhalten haben. Nach einem Anruf bei dem GMX-Kundenservice und einigen Erklärungen, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass zwar der Name und die Adresse meiner Mutter unter dieser Vertragsnummer angegeben wurden, allerdings ein anderes Geburtsdatum. Für mich war ganz klar, dass irgendjemand sich entweder einen Scherz erlaubt hat, oder wir irgendwie gehackt wurden, keine Ahnung. Die Mitarbeiterin empfahl uns eine Mail an GMX zu schreiben mit dem Inhalt, dass wir der Forderung nicht nachkommen und meine Mutter einen solchen Vertrag niemals abgeschlossen hat. Daraufhin kam am nächsten Tag eine Mail zurück, mit der Erklärung, dass der Vertrag im Rahmen eines Geburtstagsangebotes ( ausversehen draufgeklickt und schon hat man den S****** am Hals) abgeschlossen wurde, aber über eine E-Mail-Adresse die wir vorher noch nie gehört hatten. GMX ginge davon aus, dass nur meine Mutter über das Passwort verfügt und somit niemand anderes den Vertrag abgeschlossen haben kann. Tja und so ging es weiter, mit Telefonaten in denen mir versichert wurde, es würde sich intern alles klären, wir sollten Geduld haben, bis dann am 25.10. der Bayerische Inkasso Dienst einen Brief schickte, nun über 83,10€. Nun hat mein Bruder ein Fax an GMX geschickt mit einer Vollmacht meiner Mutter etc und denen ein Ultimatum gestellt. Aber inzwischen kam schon eine weitere Zahlungsaufforderung des BID über 91,16€ und mit der Drohung eines SCHUFA-Eintrages. Laut Verbraucherschutz soll man das nicht zu ernst nehmen. Ich werde morgen beim Verbraucherschutz anrufen, und außerdem einen Brief an die SCHUFA schicken. Aber wie soll überhaupt bewiesen werden, dass meine Mutter niemals diesen Vertrag abgeshclossen hat und jemand anders ihren Namen verwendet hat???? Im Prinzip kann das doch jeder im Internet machen, das kann doch nicht sein! Meiner Meinung nach müsste nur jemand nachprüfen, dass die Person, die den Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, gar nicht existiert mit dem Namen, der Adresse und dem Geburtsdatum. Damit könnte man doch beweisen, dass es keine existierende Person ist oder? Bitte helft mir, meine Mutter verzweifelt langsam!!


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2011)

Du mußt gar nichts beweisen!
DIE müssen beweisen daß es Deine Mutter war.
Es ist
a) eine Mailadresse die Deine Mutter nicht nutzt, somit ist es pups ob die gesperrt wird und
b) habt ihr bereits nachweislich mitgeteilt daß Deine Mutter keinen Vertrag geschlossen hat
Jetzt müßt ihr erst wieder reagieren sollte ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommen (guckst Du in der Linkliste in meiner Signatur nach "Mahnbescheid)
Wenn der kommt - vollumfänglich widersprechen und zurück ans Gericht damit. Damit sind erstmal weitere Mahnmaßnahmen unterbunden und die könnten nur noch klagen (wovon uns hier aber nichts bekannt ist daß das schon mal vorgekommen wäre)


----------



## BenTigger (16 November 2011)

> Aber wie soll überhaupt bewiesen werden, dass meine Mutter niemals diesen Vertrag abgeshclossen hat und jemand anders ihren Namen verwendet hat??



Falscher Ansatz.... Nicht deine Mutter muss beweisen, dass sie NICHTS abgeschlossen hat, sondern GMX muss beweisen, DAS SIE es war, die den Vertrag abgeschlossen hat. Jedoch wie sollen die das, wenn sie es nicht war? Vor allem, wenn es nicht ihre Mailadresse ist?

Hier: ruhig zurücklehnen und über die amüsitäten der GMXler lächeln. Ihr habt bereits mehr getan als nötig war. Widerspruch eingelegt, fertig. Rest liegt an GMX. Schufa Inkasso und sonstiges sind nur Methoden um euch Angst zu machen, damit ihr unberechtigte Forderungen doch bezahlt.

Inkassobüros sind ebenso gefährlich wie meine Aussage jetzt, du schuldest mir 225,97€ wegen des störens beim trinken meiner Tasse Kaffee, da ich ja jetzt diese Zeilen tippen musste. Bitte sofort überweisen, sonst melde ich dich der Schufa und lasse dein Konto pfänden. Tja, bist du jetzt überzeugt, das du mir Geld wegen irgend eines Vertrages schuldig bist? Nööö ?? Na warum denn einem Inkassobüro glauben??? Ich habe genau die gleichen Rechte, dich um Geld anzuflehen, wie die Inkassobüros. Sonderrechte haben die nicht!!

Ihr müsstet erst wieder tätig werden, wenn vom Amtsgericht eine amtlicher gelber Mahnbescheid kommt. Den dann sofort wiedersprechen.
Vor Gericht wird das kaum gehen, da sie ja nicht beweisen können, dass es deine Mutter war.


----------



## goelfken900 (16 November 2011)

Okay, also rechtlich gesehen muss ich quasi keine Beweise erbringen sondern nur GMX? Und wenn meine Mutter nicht zahlt wird einfach nur das Konto gesperrt und sonst gar nichts? Klingt eigentlich logisch und einfach. Demnach müsste ich mir gar nicht den Stress machen und einen Brief an den Inkassodienst schicken oder? Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## BenTigger (16 November 2011)

Vorsicht, zuviel geschreibsel kann auch nach hinten losgehen, wenn man nicht die richtigen Worte wählt.... du weisst doch Winkeladvokaten drehen einem gerne das Wort im Munde um und schon ist man weis Gott was für ein Verbrecher

Richte dir nen guten Spamfilter ein und lass etwas Platz in der Papiertonne


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2011)

Nix mehr tun - feddisch.
Der Ball liegt jetzt bei GMX bzw deren Wadlbeißer.
Der einzige Ball der euch noch interessieren muß wäre wie schon gesagt der echte Mahnbescheid eines Gerichtes (Info siehe Linkliste)
Vorher ist keinerlei Aktivität eurerseits angesagt - Begründung siehe auch bei BenTigger


----------

